
A basic example of using ManagedCUDA via C# to execute logic on the GPU - jsingleton
https://github.com/mgravell/SimpleCUDAExample
======
jsingleton
Articles:

Part 1: [http://blog.marcgravell.com/2016/05/how-i-found-cuda-or-
rewr...](http://blog.marcgravell.com/2016/05/how-i-found-cuda-or-rewriting-
tag.html)

Part 2: [http://blog.marcgravell.com/2016/05/how-i-found-cuda-or-
rewr...](http://blog.marcgravell.com/2016/05/how-i-found-cuda-or-rewriting-
tag_9.html)

Part 3: [http://blog.marcgravell.com/2016/05/cudagetting-started-
in-n...](http://blog.marcgravell.com/2016/05/cudagetting-started-in-net.html)

